# Good luck everyone!



## terzaghi83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just thought I would say good luck to everyone!

If you are like me then you are ready to have this thing be over with.


----------



## miloc (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks! Good luck, "Break a leg", "Merde" for you too.


----------



## bennyG19 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck everybody! I hope we all passed. At least I can get all this junk out of my dining room for a few months anyway!


----------



## Jayman_PE (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha ha! I hear you Ben. Feels very good not studying anymore. And sad in a weird way too.....


----------

